# Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2013)

*Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Hi@all !!

Ich habe letzte Woche am 16.10 ein paar Hardwareteile bestellt.
Ich habe geschaut was kosten die Teile über den Tag, weil es bei Mindfactory ja starke Preisschwankungen gibt.
Mindfactroy biete ein Mitternachtsshopping an, wo dann ab 0 Uhr nachts die Versandkosten wegfallen.
Ich habe also bis Mitternacht gewartet soweit alles, ok normaler weiße werden die Preise ab 0 Uhr erhöht so war ich das bisher gewohnt.
Habe die Preise dann verglichen und ich hatte Glück sie waren die gleichen wie am Nachmittag. 
Artikel in den Warenkorb und machte den Zusatz Hacken bei Level Gold Premium irgendwas bla bla weg, 
4,90€ in meinen Augen für keine nachvollziehbare Leistung !
Bis heute habe ich noch keine Kaufbestätigung via Email erhalten !
Mittlerweile fühle mich von Mindfactory benachteiligt Aufgrund des Level Gold Premium 4,90€ Mistes, 
denn ich glaube man wird hinter die Käufer mit Level Gold Premium gestellt.
Es wird dann solange gewartet bis "fast" die angegebene Zeit von glaube ich maximal 2 Wochen bis zur Lieferung ausgelaufen ist.
Erst dann wird verschickt. Wenn dem so ist finde ich das eine Frechheit !
Das ganze ist mir jetzt schon zum zweitenmal passiert, bin echt am überlegen nichts mehr dort zu bestellen.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr den so mit Mindfactory gemacht ?

Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe nur gute gemacht, auch nur ohne Gold Level Zeugs.... Freitags bestellt, noch am gleichen Tag die Bestätigung erhalten, dann Geld überwiesen (Vorkasse) und meist Montags-Dienstags kam die Versandbestätigung und Mittwochs war das Parket da. In einem Fall war etwas nicht lieferbar, da hat sich der Versand um 2 Tage verzögert.

Gruß


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Es steht ja auch da, DASS LEVEL GOLD KUNDEN bevorzugt werden., aber das du immer noch keine Kaufbestätigung hast ist wirklich komisch, einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen,kann auch mal was schief gehen.


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich habe schon 2x bei mf storniert, weil der voraussichtliche Liefertermin scheibchenweise immer nach hinten verschoben wurde. Daher meide ich mf, aber das ist ja nicht wirklich repräsentativ  Im Großen und Ganzen soll mf schon OK sein. Wer die günstigsten Preise macht, kann eben nicht mit einem super Support aufwarten.


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Wurde denn angegeben, dass deine Lieferung bis zu zwei Wochen dauern kann? Wenn dem so ist, musst du dich halt damit anfinden, du hast es ja quasi akzeptiert. 
Ich weiß nun aber auch gar nicht was sich hinter diesem Gold Service verbirgt, habe noch nie bei Mindfactory bestellt. 
Bin mir derzeit auch nicht ganz sicher, da bei mir in der nächsten Zeit ein kompletter Hardwarewechsel ansteht, ob ich bei MF bestellen soll. Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich etwas negatives über den Shop lese. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass die wenigstensten ein positives Feedback geben.


----------



## Stueppi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Check doch mal ob du deine Bankverbindungen richtig angegeben hast. Ich hab mich auch mal gewundert warum nach 2 Wochen keine Bestätigung kam und hab nachgefragt. Die Antwort war das ich noch nicht Bezahlt habe. Ich hab dann nachgeschaut und hatte eine Zahl vergessen bei den Bankdaten weshalb auch nichts geschah.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Oktober 2013)

Klar wer sehr guten Support will muss eher bei Caseking oder Alternate bestellen oder im örtlichen PC-Shop einkaufen.  Man kann aber nichts über den Telefon Support sagen, Kollege hat sich einen PC bestellt und seine EVGA GTX 770 Acx war plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar und dadurch wurde er komplette PC nicht geliefert. Als er dann dort anrief und seinen Fall schilderte, haben sie einfach die Karte kostenfrei in die Superclocked Variante getauscht (normal 30€ Aufpreis damals)


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Der Goldservice bezieht sich eher auf den Reklamationsfall und nicht schon auf die Bestellung. 
Den klicke ich auch immer weg und trotzdem ist das Zeug am nächsten Tag da. Ich bestelle aber immer nur, wenn wirklich alles vorrätig ist. Wenn ich schon bestelle, dann möchte ich mein neues Spielzeug sofort. 
Das mit der automatischen Preisanhebung pünktlich zu Mitternacht kann ich auch nicht unterschreiben.
Ich habe zwar schon andere Preise nächtens gesehen als Mittags am Vortag, aber nicht nur höher, auch niedriger.
Allgemein können die Preise mehrmals innerhalb von 24h bei MF schwanken.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Habe nur super Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory. Einfach das Gold Ding aus dem Warenkorb gemacht und bestellt und alles wurde normal abgewickelt. Auch beim Mitternachtsshopping.


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Hat Mindfactory hier eigentlich einen Account? 
Durch dieses Forum gehen dort immerhin ein paar Bestellungen ein


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich hab schon öfters bei MF bestellt, immer nach 0 Uhr, also Versandkosten frei. Die Preise hatten sich in der Nacht nicht großartig als am Tag verändert (waren immer so Schwankungen von 1-2€ bei der kompletten Bestellung). Die Bestellmail und der Eintrag unter meinen Bestellungen war immer nach ca. 15 Minuten da. 
Was ich aber häufig feststellte, das eine Bestellung manchmal verloren geht, also nachdem man auf den Bestellen Button drückt nicht diese Meldung "Vielen Dank für die Bestellung" erhält. Da kann man warten, es kommt keine Mail. Also habe dann einfach nochmal den Bestellprozess durchgemacht und dann kommt meistens die Meldung. 

Ich bestelle immer ohne Gold Status, und meistens per Vorkasse. Die Onlineüberweisung schicke ich gleich danach raus und die braucht (und darf) 1 Tag. Also am nächsten Werktag war die Zahlung da, und die Bestellung ging am selben Tag immer raus. (Außer am Freitag nach 16h wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht bei denen im Forum, dann ging meine Eine erst am Montag raus.) 

Aber die Lieferung geht immer sehr schnell raus und ist auch schnell bei mir. Die längste Bestellung dauerte glaube ich bei mir knapp eine 1-1,5, das lag aber an mir, Freitag per Vorkasse bestellt und nächste Woche waren noch Feiertage, dafür kann MF nix.


----------



## Erok (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich frage mich gerade, was dieser Thread in diesem Forum zu suchen hat ? Denn einen Komplettrechner willst Du Dir ja damit nicht zusammen stellen lassen 

Und meine Erfahrungen mit MF sind sehr gemischt. Mal dauert es etwas länger, mal musste sogar storniert werden, weil der Artikel einfach nicht geliefert wurde, bzw der Termin dafür immer weiter nach hinten gerückt wurde.

Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen, daß bei gleichzeitiger Bestellung meine Waren von Hardwareversand.de schneller geliefert wurden als von Mindfactory.

Wenns nicht wirklich eilt, und MF den besten Preis bietet, richte ich mich schon mal auf ein paar Tage Wartezeit ein, wenn ich dadurch deutlich Geld sparen kann.

Ansonsten geh ich zum Händler in meiner Nähe und kaufe dort direkt ein. Das ist mir immernoch am liebsten, wenn mir der Verkäufer gegenüber steht, und mir die Ware über den Tresen reicht und ich Bar bezahlen kann 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Teo_90 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich bestell schon immer bei Mindfactory und hatte noch nie Probleme! Weder bei Bestellungen noch bei Reklamationen. Für mich der BESTE Hardware Shop den es gibt!


----------



## Spyn3x (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Tag Leute. ich hab da mal ne Frage. 

Also erstmal vorweg ich hab noch *gar keine* Online Shopping Erfahrungen gemacht. So nun will ich hallt meinen PC zusammenbauen und die Teile hallt bestellen und eventuell per Nachnahme bezahlen. Was meint ihr was is der beste "einmalige" Zahlungsmöglichkeit? Ich hab nicht vor mirn Pay pal Konto zu erstellen, da ich eh noch nicht drauf angewiesen bin so richtig..

Ich hoffe das passt hier einigermaßen rein xd was würdet ihr mir raten? und wie is das mit den Kosten für die Nachnahme?


----------



## DSHPB (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich hab auch schon mehrfach bei MF bestellt, meist ohne das Gold-Dingens, 1x mit, ging immer schnell raus und war entsprechend so 1-2 Tage später da - außer 1x als ein Artikel nicht sofort lieferbar war und die Lieferung auch nicht pünktlich bei denen ankam...dann kurz per Mail geschrieben "wenn heut nich raus geht dann Storno" -> dann woanders bestellt als die Paypal-Gutschrift da war, was auch recht zügig geht/ging.

Ich kauf auf jeden Fall gerne da ein, aber nur wenn ich in der Summe über 100€ komme, sonst sind mir die Versandkosten etwas hoch...dann kann ich auch überall anders bestellen 

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Verzögerungen auch bei anderen Shops gemacht (Hardwareversand) hatte da RAM für mein Notebook bestellt und da wurde der Liefertermin 3x verschoben, dann hab ich da angerufen und einen anderen Artikel schicken lassen, ging auch...

Edit:


			
				Spyn3x schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute. ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Also erstmal vorweg ich hab noch gar keine Online Shopping Erfahrungen gemacht. So nun will ich hallt meinen PC zusammenbauen und die Teile hallt bestellen und eventuell per Nachnahme bezahlen. Was meint ihr was is der beste "einmalige" Zahlungsmöglichkeit? Ich hab nicht vor mirn Pay pal Konto zu erstellen, da ich eh noch nicht drauf angewiesen bin so richtig..
> 
> Ich hoffe das passt hier einigermaßen rein xd was würdet ihr mir raten? und wie is das mit den Kosten für die Nachnahme?



Empfehle dann Vorkasse...


----------



## McLee (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

War ca 14 Jahre Kunde bei MF, seit letztem Jahr kaufe ich dort nichts mehr.
Der Support und Freundlichkeit hat sehr stark nachgelassen.

Dieses Level Gold Premium bringt nichts, Geldmacherei mehr nicht.

Habe meine Pc Teile, wie für Familie und Kumpels dort gekauft.
Solange man keine Probleme hat mit defekten Artikeln ist alles kein Problem. Danach hört es auf.

LG Jens


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann Vorkasse bei seriösen Shops auch nur empfehlen, meist fallen dadurch auch die Versandkosten niedriger aus!


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



Spyn3x schrieb:


> Tag Leute. ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Also erstmal vorweg ich hab noch *gar keine* Online Shopping Erfahrungen gemacht. So nun will ich hallt meinen PC zusammenbauen und die Teile hallt bestellen und eventuell per Nachnahme bezahlen. Was meint ihr was is der beste "einmalige" Zahlungsmöglichkeit? Ich hab nicht vor mirn Pay pal Konto zu erstellen, da ich eh noch nicht drauf angewiesen bin so richtig..
> 
> Ich hoffe das passt hier einigermaßen rein xd was würdet ihr mir raten? und wie is das mit den Kosten für die Nachnahme?



Wenn du bei großen, bekannten Shops wie MF, Alternate, Hardwareversand usw. bestellst, ist das Risiko "übers Ohr gehauen" zu werden sehr sehr gering. Diese Shops können sich so etwas nicht erlauben. Bei denen kannst du ruhig per Vorkasse zahlen. Entweder das oder per Rechnung, wobei das bieten lange nicht alle Shops an. Nachname spar ich mir wegen den zusätzlichen kosten. Habe ich aber auch schon gemacht wenn ich den Shop nicht kannte und auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte. 
Paypal würde ich generell die Finger von lassen. Aber das ist bei mir ne persönliche Sache.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Also mir ist das bei Mindfactory nie passiert.
Hab selten länger als 3 Tage auf den Versand gewartet.


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich bestelle bei MF und co immer via Paypal.
Die haben sofort das Geld und versenden auch sofort , einfacher gehts aktuell nicht, wer ANbietern wie Paypal nicht traut ist ok, der muss halt 2-3 tage länger warten, das ist dann leider so.

Bei so großen Firmen kommt es häufig vor, dass der Zahllauf morgens gemacht wird, wenn dein Geld also 1-2 Werktage braucht bis es auf deren Konto  ist und dann am Ende erst Nachmittags gutgeschrieben wird, geht deine Ware eben wesentlich später raus.

Was mich aktuell etwas aufregt ist Aquatuning, bei allen zahlungsmethoden wird erst verschickt, sobald das Geld zu 100% bei mir weg ist und bei denen angekommen ist.
Das hatte ich bis jetzt bei noch keinem Shop und es ärgert mich leider etwas... aber was will man machen außer bei Caseking dann zu bestellen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Wieso Postet Ihr nicht hier? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nlineshops/262088-der-mindfactory-thread.html


----------



## MyArt (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



McLee schrieb:


> Habe meine Pc Teile, wie für Familie und Kumpels dort gekauft.
> Solange man keine Probleme hat mit defekten Artikeln ist alles kein Problem. Danach hört es auf.


 
Schwachsinn, mein defektes Netzteil wurde anstandslos getauscht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sogar im Vorabtausch


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Empfehle dann Vorkasse...


 

BLOSS NICHT, nimm IMMER auf Rechnung! Dein Geld ist dein wichtigstes Druckmittel!


----------



## dainless (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Habe im Februar dort meinen Rechner bestellt, war nach 2 bzw. 3 Tage bei mir. 
Keinerlei Probleme. 

Bei meinem Vater im Mai war dann das Motherboard defekt - der Umtausch war auch da ohne jegliche Probleme. 

In beiden Fällen wurde per Nachnahme bezahlt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Mindfactory war bisher IMMER TOP, super Support und Lieferung, auch ohne Gold Level. Lieferung meist in 1-2 Tagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Generell hatte ich bisher auch keinen Grund zu klagen und mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt wo der Support lange dauerte ansonsten klappte alles. Ich war bisher immer auch gut ohne Gold - Status durchgekommen


----------



## Murdoch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Finde die Beschwerde über den Gold Status zusatz auch nicht so passend. 

Mindfactory spielt zudem immer ganz vorne bei den billigen Preisen mit. 

Da sollte man schon keinen top Service erwarten müssen. 

Wie es sich aber hier anhört ist der doch meistens ganz gut. 

Ich hatte bislang mit meinen Retouren dort nie Probleme. Habe schon viel dort gekauft. Bislang ohne Probleme.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Top sehr oft bestellt und Sonderwünsche werden auch am Telefon berücksichtigt.  Der Support ist ebenfalls top. Einer der besten shops im web.


----------



## coco1811 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 
Ich habe alleine in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr viel dort bestellt, da ich im Bekanntenkreis einige Rechner zusammen gebaut habe und war immer sehr zufrieden.
Die Ware war meistens sogar schon am nächsten Tag da.
Das sich die Preise ab 0 Uhr ändern sollen konnte ich auch nicht feststellen, anfangs war das zwar auch eine Vermutung meinerseits, diese konnte sich in der Regel aber nicht bestätigen.
Ich  musste dort auch schon drei oder vier mal eine Retoure bzw. ein Defektes Bauteil umtauschen und auch das hat jedes mal gut funktioniert.
Das einzige, was mich stört, ist das lagernde Ware bei einer Bestellung nicht reserviert wird. 
So kann es sein, dass man beispielsweise neun Artikel bestellt, bei denen einer nicht lagernd ist. Dadurch wird das Paket noch nicht verschickt. Ist nun nach ein paar Tagen der fehlende Artikel wieder lieferbar, kann es sein, dass ein anderer Artikel aus der Bestellung nicht da ist und deswegen wieder nicht verschickt wird. Dieser Fall trat einmal bei mir auf und ich habe dann die Bestellung nach ein-einhalb Wochen storniert. Seitdem versuche ich die Systeme so zusammen zu stellen, dass immer alles als lagernd deklariert ist.


----------



## Horilein (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich hab bei Mindfactory angefangen Online zu kaufen...und mach das heute noch. Nach wie vor
Das Gesammtpacket find ich bei Caseking besser aber die sind auch deutlich teurer...meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## copland (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Kann nicht sein, seit Sommer habe ich dort 4x was bestellt Und immer waren die Teile 2 Tage später gut verpackt bei mir.
Vllt ist durchn Fehler die Bestellung nicht eingegangen.
Bist du sicher das alle deine Teile auf "Lager" waren?


----------



## Joselman (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Also ich hab jetzt erst einmal bei MF bestellt.

4 Teile insgesamt. Das NT war nicht lieferbar (standa ber auch auf der Seite). Habe per Vorkasse überwiesen und am Tag als das NT wieder lieferbar war ging auch meine Ware raus. Das ganze ohne Gold level gedönse. 

Da gab es bei mir nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich habe den Thread mal in das Unterforum "sonstige Hardwarethemen" verschoben Passt wohl (etwas) besser.

B2T


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Danke dir wusste nicht wirklich wohin damit !


----------



## xCiRE007x (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Habe ja recht viele Teile auch ohne Gold dings für 2 Rechner dort bestellt.. Lieferzeit ist mittelmäßig.. 

Beste Erfahrung habe ich immer noch mit Alternate gemacht.. relativ viel dort bestellt und 2 Tage danach war ein Paket da..


----------



## hbf878 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> ok normaler weiße werden die Preise ab 0 Uhr erhöht so war ich das bisher gewohnt.


Ich habe mal über längere Zeit den Preis eines 600€-Warenkorbs beobachtet und da war dieser Trend nicht deutlich zu beobachten. Den größten Preissprung gab es von Sonntag acht auf Montag Mittag, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

edit: um darüber richtige Aussagen treffen zu können, werde ich einfach mal den Preis dieses Warenkorbs https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205a2b3fe46aa86aee196cc5d8013f69ebbfdd3207ab (hab mir keine große Mühe beim Zusammenstellen gegeben ) täglich um 0, 7, 20 Uhr notieren und mal gucken, was da rauskommt


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Dieses Service Level Gold Dingens mache ich auch meistens weg (ausser bei grossen Bestellungen wo es auf 5 € wirklich nicht ankommt) und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit deutlich späterer Lieferung. Nach meiner Erfahrung bekommt man seine Ware aber am schnellsten bei bestellung per Nachnahme. Kann natürlich auch immer Zufall gewesen sein, aber ich denke Mindfactory liefert dann sehr schnell damit sie ihr Geld auch schnell sehen.


----------



## copland (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung bekommt man seine Ware aber am schnellsten bei bestellung per Nachnahme.


Kommen ja nochmal extra Kosten auf dich zu.
Ich bezahle per Sofortüberweisung, dann haben die das Geld auch gleich. Bei Alternate habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, sehr schlechte. Und Schnellüberweisung geht da auch nicht. Extra PayPal Gebühren habe ich kein Bock drauf. Die meine Bestellung bearbeitet hat, war wohl kurz vorher draußen Kiffen.


----------



## mds51 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich hatte bei meinen bisherigen Bestellungen keine Probleme.
Ware kam immer in der ersten Woche an.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

hab auch schon schlechte Erfahrung mit mf gemacht seit dem kaufe ich dort auch nix mehr. wie sagt man so schön? sie sind unten durch!


----------



## noctum (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

ich hab mit MF nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und schon einiges dort bestellt. den Gold Service bla benötigt man nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Bash0r (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei einer >500€ Bestellung mit Gold und sonst immer ohne. Habe auch schon 3 Sachen zurückgeschickt und umtauschen lassen...bisher nie Probleme gehabt! Stets guter Service und flinke Hände.


----------



## Toffelwurst (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Mir ist es bei MF jetzt schon oft passiert, dass ich Teile nach und nach in den Warenkorb gepackt hab und als ich zur Kasse wollte, hatten sich die Preise einzelner Artikel in 10 Minuten um mehr als 15€ erhöht.
Kann sein, dass ich da ein komisches Verständnis von Kundenfreundlichkeit habe, aber für mich ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass wenn ich einen Artikel für 99,90€ in den Warenkorb lege, noch 20 Minuten weiter Teile zusammensuche und dann erst zur Kasse gehe, ich meinen Artikel für 99,90€ bekomme zu dem ich ihn in den Warenkorb gelegt habe und nicht für 110,50€, die sich evtl in der Zwischenzeit einer ausgedacht hat.
Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich bei MF auch nur noch äußerst selten und ungern ein.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich habe bisher auch nur Gute Erfahrung mit Mindfactory gemacht. Mein absoluter Favorit unter den PC-Online Shops.
Meistens ist nach 1-2 Tagen die Bestellung da.

Einziges Manko das die Versandkosten etwas hoch sind.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

War auch glücklicher mf Kunde, bis der tag kam wo sie ohne Grund mein Account gesperrt haben, und meine ausstehende Bestellung nicht geliefert haben, nach parr Tagen mein Geld zurück gebucht haben, hab denen geschrieben was das soll und ich hab bis heute keine eine Antwort zurück bekommen. Seit der Aktion nie mehr da gekauft. Muss sagen ohne lebt es sich auch gut, gibt genug online Händler die sogar besser sind. Mf ist nicht alles.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Den Verdacht, dass man ohne Gold-Service länger warten muss, habe ich auch. Bei meiner letzten Bestellung lief es ungefähr so ab: Artikel 1+2 "verfügbar", Artikel 3+4 "bestellt". Ein paar Tage später ist Artikel 3 verfügbar und Artikel 1 auf einmal nicht verfügbar. Dann war wieder alles außer Artikel 2 lieferbar. Nach über einer Woche habe ich im MF Forum mal nachgefragt und bekam kurz danach die Paketnr obwohl bei Artikel 2 noch "bestellt" dran stand.
Wenn ich die Sachen dringend brauche werde ich in Zukunft auf MF verzichten oder auf mehrere Pakete aufteilen. Falls gar nichts passiert kann man ja immer noch mal nachfragen. Der einzige Vorteil bei MF ist halt der günstige Preis.


----------



## ElFloh (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Hey Mehl,

Also ich bin jahrelang Kunde bei MF und muss sagen, das erste was ich bei einer Bestellung weg mache, ist der Gold Level Mist  Ich hatte noch nie Probleme.

Hab im Midnightshopping von Sa zu So meine Hardware bestellt und heute um 14 Uhr ist sie angekommen. Nix zu meckern, alles verbaut läuft alles, bla.

Also, ich denke Deine Bestellung wurde leider leider von den Mitarbeitern übersehen, einfach mal anrufen und fragen.

Das kann überall passieren, ich hatte am 11.10 Geburtstag und mein Vater wollte mir eine Karte via Post schicken...bis heute nicht da 

Das sind auch nur Menschen 

lg FloKati


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ja ich glaube du hast recht, ich werde morgen anrufen und mal nachfragen, schaden wird es nicht...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Das was Toffelwurst schreibt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Preisänderungen bzw. es ist bekannt, dass sich bei MF der Preis oft ändert. Wenn ich aber ein "Sonderangebot" im Warenkorb habe, erwarte ich auch, dass ich das bekomme. Schließlich sagt im Edeka an der Kasse auch niemand "Verzeihung, die Schokolade können wir Ihnen jetzt nicht mehr für 89 Cent verkaufen, die kostet seit 10 Minuten wieder 1,09 Euro". Ich bestelle bei MF deshalb auch nur noch selten. MF ändert die Preise ja noch häufiger wie die örtliche Tankstelle die fürs Benzin :roll:

Caseking finde ich da irgendwie seriöser, weil die nicht alle Naselang nach Gutdünken an ihren Preisen herum basteln.




Teutonnen schrieb:


> BLOSS NICHT, nimm IMMER auf Rechnung! Dein Geld ist dein wichtigstes Druckmittel!


Das stimmt zwar, nur bieten Zahlung auf Rechnung die wenigsten Onlineshops an ─ nicht nur bei Hardware, auch z.B. bei Kleidung. PayPal mag ich nicht, da das ein US-Unternehmen ist und meist zusätzliche Gebühren damit verbunden sind. Ich zahle dann noch eher per Kreditkarte (ohne Paypal), wenn auf Rechnung nicht geht.

Bei Läden, die weder Bezahlung per Rechnung noch per Kreditkarte anbieten, bestelle ich zu 99% nichts, so einfach ist das. Und wenn, dann zu 1% per Nachnahme.


----------



## hbf878 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

ich hatte ja mal vor Ewigkeiten mal angekündigt, die Preise bei MF mal "mitzuschreiben"

Angefangen hatte ich mit folgendem Warenkorb: ("Warenkorb 1")
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205a2b3fe46aa86aee196cc5d8013f69ebbfdd3207ab . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die gelb markierten Preise waren zum Anfangszeitpunkt (vor 0 Uhr) "Sonderpreise", mehr dazu unten

Da die Preise der Grafikkarte aber extrem variierten und alle anderen, kleineren Schwankungen überlagerten, erstellte ich noch einen zweiten Warenkorb ("Warenkorb 2") mit einer anderen Grafikkarte: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a16e437a0d356321d60ed195c155dd757da0674ad9. 




Die notierten Werte inkl. Anmerkungen sind im Anhang im zip-Folder als Excel-Datei. 

Erkenntnisse meinerseits:
-Mindfactory erhöht die Preise *nicht *grundsätzlich zu Mitternacht
-die Angabe "Sonderpreis!" neben dem Preis sagt nichts aus, in der Nacht bleiben die Preise oft gleich, aber "Sonderpreis!" verschwindet 
-es kann sich lohnen, einige Tage zu warten, wenn gewünschte Komponenten (insbes. die Grafikkarte) nicht lagernd / stark nachgefragt sind und deshalb die Preise in die Höhe schießen.

Hier der Verlauf der Preiserhöhungen / -Senkungen mit Uhrzeit. Wo Lücken sind, hatte ich keine Zeit, die Preise zu notieren.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich hab neulich bei Mindfactory bestellt, alles kam relativ schnell an!
Nur blöd, dass das Netzteil und die Festplatte nicht in der Originalverpackung eingepackt waren, sondern mit Luftpolster umwickelt waren, was ich allerdings nicht schlimm finde.

Gibt es auch einen solchen Thread zu Hardwareversand?
Da will ich mal was loswerden.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> BLOSS NICHT, nimm IMMER auf Rechnung! Dein Geld ist dein wichtigstes Druckmittel!



Das lernen die kleinen Strolche noch wenn sie älter werden. 
Ich mache das generell auch immer so und wenn was nicht passt, gehts direkt zurück.
Per Nachnahme mach ich das auch öfters, dann schau ich erst kurz rein und wenn alles stimmt geb ich dem Postboten das Geld, wenn nicht, kann er den Mist wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## Bulldo (14. Januar 2014)

Also auf Orginalverpackung würde ich schon bestehen, zahlst ja auch für


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Bei HDDs gibt's oft gar keine OVP, da Bulk/ OEM Ware


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das lernen die kleinen Strolche noch wenn sie älter werden.
> Ich mache das generell auch immer so und wenn was nicht passt, gehts direkt zurück.
> Per Nachnahme mach ich das auch öfters, dann schau ich erst kurz rein und wenn alles stimmt geb ich dem Postboten das Geld, wenn nicht, kann er den Mist wieder mitnehmen.


 
Dann wohnst du entweder in einem Dorf oder kennst den Postboten gut. 

Normal sind diese nämlich Vor Einsichtnahme verpflichtet das Geld zu kassieren und habe sicher keine zeit zu warten bis du alles IM Paket gechecked hast.


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei HDDs gibt's oft gar keine OVP, da Bulk/ OEM Ware


 Bei den HDDs fidne ich es auch nicht schlimm, was will man da auch mit ner Verepackung. Für allen andren Krams will ich aber eine haben bzw. es muss angegeben sein, wenns keien gibt


----------



## dathasii (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ich möchte hier nocheinmal alle warnen bei diesem Händler etwas zu bestellen.

Ich habe mir am 22.12.13 dort eine Grafikkarte gekauft (Lieferzeit 1-3 Tage), dachte ich zumindest. Denn bisher sind 8! Liefertermine verstrichen und es ist keine Ware bei mir eingetroffen. Mir wurde später nahegelegt, doch bitte eine teurere Ware zu bestellen, da die alte entgültig vergriffen sei. Auch diese traf nie ein (Lagernd und für sie reserviert).

Dieser "Händler" ist so ziemlich die größte Katastrophe, welche ich je erlebt habe und ich bestelle sehr oft.

Finger Weg!


----------



## Big0 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



dathasii schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nocheinmal alle warnen bei diesem Händler etwas zu bestellen.
> 
> Ich habe mir am 22.12.13 dort eine Grafikkarte gekauft (Lieferzeit 1-3 Tage), dachte ich zumindest. Denn bisher sind 8! Liefertermine verstrichen und es ist keine Ware bei mir eingetroffen. Mir wurde später nahegelegt, doch bitte eine teurere Ware zu bestellen, da die alte entgültig vergriffen sei. Auch diese traf nie ein (Lagernd und für sie reserviert).
> 
> ...



Jaja ein Beitrag und dann gleich bashen 
Mindfactory ist klasse und ich hatte persönlich noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## MyArt (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Ob er wohl eine 280x bestellt hat


----------



## Der-Ork (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Hab dort bestellt und alles ohne Probleme schnell bekommen. Inklusive 280x . Musste nochmal das Modell ändern, da ausverkauft aber das ging tel. auch ohne Probleme. Einzig die lange Warteschleife am Telefon hat mich gestört.


----------



## kohelet (14. Januar 2014)

Bei mir war Mindfactory immer äusserst zuvorkommend wenn es ums Thema Rücksendung und Stornierung ging. 
Wenn man allerdings Probleme hat (bei mir kam 2x eine defekte, sowie offensichtlich schon gebrauchte 7970 an) und diese per eMail sowie telefonisch vorab klärt und zur Sicherheit nochmal handschriftlich dem Paket beilegt (habe nur nach einer neuen, nicht defekten verlangt) und beim dritten mal dann schon die widerrufsfrist verstrichen ist, kann man das aber auch verlangen.
Seid einfach vorsichtig, wenns um auslaufende produktserien geht. Meine Vermutung: viele Leute bestellen bei mf, senden nicht so gut gehende Hardware oder defekte Hardware ohne Angabe von gründen zurück und mindfactory nimmt diese ungeprüft zurück. 
Diese Rückläufer gehen dann am Ende einer produktserie erneut raus und wieder zurück bis einer sie behält oder mal angibt, dass die Ware Defekt ist. Der arme DAU, der dann halt die 3-4 mal durchgenudelte Hardware nimmt, tut mit schon leid.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Januar 2014)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich bei Mindfactory bestellt, alles kam relativ schnell an!
> Nur blöd, dass das Netzteil und die Festplatte nicht in der Originalverpackung eingepackt waren, sondern mit Luftpolster umwickelt waren, was ich allerdings nicht schlimm finde.
> 
> Gibt es auch einen solchen Thread zu Hardwareversand?
> Da will ich mal was loswerden.



Welches Netzteil war es denn?
Denn bei der HDD ist es normal und bei einigen Netzteilen auch.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du entweder in einem Dorf oder kennst den Postboten gut.
> 
> Normal sind diese nämlich Vor Einsichtnahme verpflichtet das Geld zu kassieren und habe sicher keine zeit zu warten bis du alles IM Paket gechecked hast.


 
Wo ich wohne siehst du ja unter meinem Avatar und ja, ich kenne den Postboten persönlich daher hat der auch immer Zeit für mich.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Wo ich wohne siehst du ja unter meinem Avatar und ja, ich kenne den Postboten persönlich daher hat der auch immer Zeit für mich.


 
Ne aufm Handy sehe ich das nicht. 

Deine Aussage ist nur leider nicht gemeingültiger Natur, das wollte ich ausdrücken.


----------



## Greenchild (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mindfactory´s Verkaufspolitik !*

Also ich habe bei MF am 10.1. morgens um 3Uhr bestellt. Ein Artikel war nicht auf Lager, sollte ab 13.1. wieder verfügbar sein. Gestern kam dann auch direkt die Versandbestätigung. Laut DHL-Verfolgung ist das Paket heute bereits in Berlin angekommen und morgen wird es der Postbote dann rumbringen. Läuft also


----------

